# Marathon Info



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be spending a week in Marathon for vacation with a bay boat and was wondering if anyone had any good tips or info on fishing this time of year


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Back side of duck key is great for Reds/SNook and a few Tarpon. We fish the West side of Hawks Cay often and have always done well!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of good fish & poon along the 7 mile bridge in the cuts

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to anybody sharing their spots. I'm just going for the fun and don't care what fish I catch as long as it pulls.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

T-Blaze said:


> .... I'm just going for the fun and don't care what fish I catch as long as it pulls.


In that case... get ya a good sized piece of bloody cuda on the end of a big rig and slide along the flats close to the channels & cuts and hang on....some big sharks out there and they pull!!


Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*keys*

check the Florida Sportsman forum,, they have a good Keys section


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Take advantage of the season and hit bamboo banks for some lobsters. There is a great ramp there and it is only about three miles from the shore. The depth is around 4 to 12 feet. Great snook and poon fishing at night under the Vaca Cut bridge. Hit any grass flat, put out a chum bag and before you know more mangroves snapper and ballyhoos will be ready for the trip back north. Enjoy.


----------

